# I am at Lakeshore Reserve



## saturn28 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just checked in to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. I got my requested location Messina building pool view. The weather isn't great. The temperature was 30 degrees this morning.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Mar 4, 2013)

brrr!  hope it warms up for U.


----------



## CashEddie (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea, there is an unusal cold front affecting Florida right now.  I saw reports on the news that even Miami was to get temps as low as 40's over the next few days.  I hope it warms up before you leave.


----------



## Bnov (Mar 4, 2013)

We're at Legends Edge in Panama City Beach--same thing!  It has been very cool.  But we are enjoying the resort...and even cold weather on vacation means we're still on vacation!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 4, 2013)

It was actually a low of 39 this morning. Still very cold. We have been blessed this winter in not having any sub freezing temps. Tomorrow will be very nice with a sunny high of 79.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 4, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> Just checked in to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. I got my requested location Messina building pool view. The weather isn't great. The temperature was 30 degrees this morning.



Hi - we'll be there in 7 weeks!  Doing the countdown now. Messina building pool view will be our request too. What type of unit are you in?  We'll be in a bedroom lock off.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> Just checked in to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. I got my requested location Messina building pool view. The weather isn't great. The temperature was 30 degrees this morning.



Well a big la-de-dah for you. Come here to gloat why don't you


----------



## UK Fan (Mar 4, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> Just checked in to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. I got my requested location Messina building pool view. The weather isn't great. The temperature was 30 degrees this morning.



Hope it warms it up for you!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that finds the Lakeshore calendar of Platinum and Premier Platinum a bit odd? I realize they are just names but it perpetuates the inconsistency in the logic of the Marriott "seasons". If this calendar were to make sense why wouldn't 51&52 be Premier Platinum?


----------



## saturn28 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> Hi - we'll be there in 7 weeks!  Doing the countdown now. Messina building pool view will be our request too. What type of unit are you in?  We'll be in a bedroom lock off.



I have a 2 bedroom lock off with a nice view of the pool area.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Am I the only one that finds the Lakeshore calendar of Platinum and Premier Platinum a bit odd? I realize they are just names but it perpetuates the inconsistency in the logic of the Marriott "seasons". If this calendar were to make sense why wouldn't 51&52 be Premier Platinum?



It is odd, but not unexpected. It was a marketing ploy only. Also a way to make long extended seasons that cause a lot of competition for a few prime weeks. I am sure there are a lot of Platinum owners vying for weeks 51 and 52. The same is probably true for Easter week. Platinum Premier probably starts a couple weeks earlier than it should and also ends a week or so later than it should have. Just a way to sell weeks and make them all sound important.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 4, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> I have a 2 bedroom lock off with a nice view of the pool area.



Sounds great. We were on the top floor last time we had the pool view. Lovely - hope we can get it again.  Hope it warms up for you.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you been able to enjoy amenities at JW and Ritz?


----------



## saturn28 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quilter said:


> Have you been able to enjoy amenities at JW and Ritz?



I did a walk through to check out the JW & Ritz, But I haven't used their facilities yet. Both properties are beautiful though.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 5, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Am I the only one that finds the Lakeshore calendar of Platinum and Premier Platinum a bit odd? I realize they are just names but it perpetuates the inconsistency in the logic of the Marriott "seasons". If this calendar were to make sense why wouldn't 51&52 be Premier Platinum?



The seasonal break down at Lakeshore Reserve makes sense to me.

Im still learning this Marriott stuff. I didnt realize Platinum wasnt the best that there is at Lakeshore Reserve..I thought I owned the good stuff with a Platinum ownership. I just looked at the Lakeshore Calendar (thanks for telling me such a thing existed), and realize there are only two seasons here, Good and not so good or in Marriott speak "Platinum" and "Premier Platinum"  No Gold or Silver, no blue or white.

This seasonal breakdown makes good sense to a Florida boy like me. Our high season here in Ft Myers, when our roads clog up with snowbirds, and you cant get into even the lousy restaurants after 5pm is Jan, February, and March and to a lesser degree Dec and April..  (you know when its cold up north).  When I see that Marriott makes a Fla resort's high season coincide with what I know high season to be... that makes sense

By the way I made reservations at Lakeshore Reserve for weeks 51 and 52 last week..no problem..Apparantly the competition for these weeks is not all that stiff


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The seasonal break down at Lakeshore Reserve makes sense to me.
> 
> Im still learning this Marriott stuff. I didnt realize Platinum wasnt the best that there is at Lakeshore Reserve..I thought I owned the good stuff with a Platinum ownership. I just looked at the Lakeshore Calendar (thanks for telling me such a thing existed), and realize there are only two seasons here, Good and not so good or in Marriott speak "Platinum" and "Premier Platinum"  No Gold or Silver, no blue or white.
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense for Florida as a whole, but I thought Orlando is a bit different. February is not a very busy month for Orlando specifically except for President's week but it is by far the busiest month of the year for the South Florida resorts. For Orlando, July and Christmas are far busier than February. I can buy the March and early April period because the spring break crowds are nasty. I have to commute through that traffic.

I also did not realize the calendar until I was browsing redweek yesterday and noticed a listing that had "Premier Platinum" in the details.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 5, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Yes, that does make sense for Florida as a whole, but I thought Orlando is a bit different. February is not a very busy month for Orlando specifically except for President's week but it is by far the busiest month of the year for the South Florida resorts. For Orlando, July and Christmas are far busier than February. I can buy the March and early April period because the spring break crowds are nasty. I have to commute through that traffic.
> 
> I also did not realize the calendar until I was browsing redweek yesterday and noticed a listing that had "Premier Platinum" in the details.



It seems to me Marriott must be marketing the Premier Platinum weeks to the snowbird crowd that comes here for the weather, rather than to park visitors

If a couple owned 4 premier platinum lockoffs they could be here 8 winter weeks every year for only $6000 mf...If you can get over the initial purchase price thats quite a deal for Marriott quality

A little off topic but I think there is an untapped market for folks that would use their timeshares as  a proxy for a second home. I have neighbors that bought modest homes for $250000, pay taxes and insurance and utilities all year, but are here for only 2 or 3 months. Timeshares, even the expensive ones like Marriott and even if bought from the developer, make financial sense when used as second homes, when compared to whole ownership


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> It seems to me Marriott must be marketing the Premier Platinum weeks to the snowbird crowd that comes here for the weather, rather than to park visitors
> 
> If a couple owned 4 premier platinum lockoffs they could be here 8 winter weeks every year for only $6000 mf...If you can get over the initial purchase price thats quite a deal for Marriott quality
> 
> A little off topic but I think there is an untapped market for folks that would use their timeshares as  a proxy for a second home. I have neighbors that bought modest homes for $250000, pay taxes and insurance and utilities all year, but are here for only 2 or 3 months. Timeshares, even the expensive ones like Marriott and even if bought from the developer, make financial sense when used as second homes, when compared to whole ownership



That makes sense on the marketing. I didn't see much logic to it at first but now it looks genious. They can target the snow birds who can generally afford a bit more than a disney family and it enables them exclusivity during their desired months.

I agree on the comparison to a second home. Throw in a place like Lakeshore, which in my opinion is on another level compared to the other Orlando Marriott's, and it makes far more financial sense to timeshare.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> I did a walk through to check out the JW & Ritz, But I haven't used their facilities yet. Both properties are beautiful though.



The breakfast buffet at either is very good, but you get what you pay for. All the restaurants are good for that matter. Great sushi at the lobby lounge at JW. The lazy river at the JW is nice but in my opinion there isn't any reason to use it since Lakeshore is great too.

There are gators in the lakes but with the cool weather they may stay away.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2013)

We arrive next Wed. for 4 nights.   2 on DC pts. and 2 with 45% premier discount.   Just a studio for us.   

Why do you like the Messina building?   

I asked about the JW and Ritz because sometimes there's talk that those properties are off limits during peak weeks.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> A little off topic but I think there is an untapped market for folks that would use their timeshares as  a proxy for a second home. I have neighbors that bought modest homes for $250000, pay taxes and insurance and utilities all year, but are here for only 2 or 3 months. Timeshares, even the expensive ones like Marriott and even if bought from the developer, make financial sense when used as second homes, when compared to whole ownership



I think that is already a practice for some owners.   It is for us.   We have 7 weeks, 6 are lock-offs so they could, in theory, become 13 weeks.   Total cost was good before the market crash (about $114k).   Annual m/f's are between $8 & 9K.   That is a drop in the bucket compared to the Chicago condo we own.   The condo has a similar layout to a 2 bedroom timeshare but can't be locked-off and has rules against short term rentals.   The timeshares can be rented on a weekly basis either as a 2 bedroom or locked-off.   They now have the added flexibility with converting them to DC pts. and parcelled out point by point.   Therefore, if we don't use the possible 91 days a year we can recoup our annual outlay.   They even allow us the ability to meet friends and family many other places in the world.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 5, 2013)

Quilter said:


> We arrive next Wed. for 4 nights.   2 on DC pts. and 2 with 45% premier discount.   Just a studio for us.
> 
> Why do you like the Messina building?
> 
> I asked about the JW and Ritz because sometimes there's talk that those properties are off limits during peak weeks.



I'll jump in about why we like Messina.  On our 1st stay in 2011 we didnt know what to request and we got top floor facing the pool. We own there and happened to be using our week in our season. The Messina building is a good location, close to the registration building and the pool facing side also has a great view of the JW straight ahead and also of the pond and walkway along the water if you look to the left from your balcony. And the pool is beautiful at night too - all lit up.  We fell in love with the view on that first visit in 2011. We stayed in a deluxe 1 bed unit in October but there are so few of those units we ended up on the other side of the building facing the court yard.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks.   I looked at the resort map at my-vacationclub and then called to put in request.   It's the only resort I hadn't already received a room preference email from.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 6, 2013)

We're going there again the week of July 4th...3 rd year in a row. First time stayed in the 3 bedrm town home,last year top floor Messina bldg overlooking thr pool( this was our favorite). This year we're going on a AC , so I don't expect as good in locations, but we love the resort and amenities. Since we're arriving a day early, we're staying at the JW on MRPs the first night. We may not want to leave there! Living in the South, we're used to the weather, and it gives us a chance to visit with family/ friends.


----------



## NWL (Mar 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> It seems to me Marriott must be marketing the Premier Platinum weeks to the snowbird crowd that comes here for the weather, rather than to park visitors
> 
> If a couple owned 4 premier platinum lockoffs they could be here 8 winter weeks every year for only $6000 mf...If you can get over the initial purchase price thats quite a deal for Marriott quality
> 
> A little off topic but I think there is an untapped market for folks that would use their timeshares as  a proxy for a second home. I have neighbors that bought modest homes for $250000, pay taxes and insurance and utilities all year, but are here for only 2 or 3 months. Timeshares, even the expensive ones like Marriott and even if bought from the developer, make financial sense when used as second homes, when compared to whole ownership



Theoretically, yes.  Your ability to secure 8 winter weeks at a resort that only has 2 buildings with villas and 2 buildings with town homes makes it a challenge.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

NWL said:


> Theoretically, yes.  Your ability to secure 8 winter weeks at a resort that only has 2 buildings with villas and 2 buildings with town homes makes it a challenge.



Why would it be a challenge? You would be reserving consecutive at 13 months which would stretch to 15 months out. The availability is likely automatic. Also, fewer units doesn't change anything. There are also fewer owners trying to reserve. 

My uncle does this same thing at Ocean Pointe, although he usually books 4 weeks in the full unit. He always stays during February, which has crazy demand and can be rented out for double the fees. He has done it every year since they opened and has always gotten a reservation. 

For the record there are 7 buildings with townhomes. They are in two named groups.

*EDIT*: If you mean acquiring the weeks on the resale market, that I can undersatand. It would be 4 units though and not 8. One is on Redweek but it could take a while to find more.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Why would it be a challenge? You would be reserving consecutive at 13 months which would stretch to 15 months out. The availability is likely automatic. Also, fewer units doesn't change anything. There are also fewer owners trying to reserve.
> 
> My uncle does this same thing at Ocean Pointe, although he usually books 4 weeks in the full unit. He always stays during February, which has crazy demand and can be rented out for double the fees. He has done it every year since they opened and has always gotten a reservation.
> 
> ...



Has your uncle had any issues getting to stay in the same unit? Does he own 4 weeks? This sounds like something my husband and I would like to try at some point.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> Has your uncle had any issues getting to stay in the same unit? Does he own 4 weeks? This sounds like something my husband and I would like to try at some point.



He owns four 2BR lockoffs. He has never had to move except for the obvious when he splits his lockoff to add additional weeks. He usually stays between 4 and 6 consecutive weeks. Keep in mind that he always owner occupies and never trades, so there is no reason for Ocean Pointe to ever require him to move. He owns the same unit type and the same view.

He has several friends that have all done the same thing since Ocean Pointe opened. They are usually there during the same weeks.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 7, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> Has your uncle had any issues getting to stay in the same unit? Does he own 4 weeks? This sounds like something my husband and I would like to try at some point.



You always have to bear in mind, nothing is guaranteed with floating weeks.   What works one year may not work the next.

We have 4 weeks at OP.    2 oceanfront and 2 oceanside.   It works out that every year we reserve with a different pattern.   Sometimes we book full units, sometimes we split them to maximize the time at the resort or for use as exchanges.   I can call Owner Services 13 or more months out and be going along just fine with my string of reservations and then come to a screeching halt when I'm told the next week isn't available.   I have to make some quick rearranging and try to work out a new plan.   Because of the timeframe we mix our Canyon Villas, Grande Ocean and sometimes even the Manor Club into the string of reservations.  

Then you will not know your room location until you get to the resort.   As you can see from this thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183415

room locations, even oceanfront, can be disappointing.   The lower 2 floors, both oceanside and oceanfront,  are pretty much "ocean less".   Because of the high owner occupancy it is just a fact that someone will be disappointed.   This is not confined to only exchangers as even some unfortunate owners are relegated to lower floors during peak weeks.   You can blame the architect, blame the front desk, blame the gremlins.   It doesn't change the fact that out of 600+ rooms someone will end up on the lower floors.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 7, 2013)

Back to Lakeshore Reserve. . .I got the call from the concierge today.   20K points if you preregister for a tour.   15K if you wait until you get there.

We wouldn't consider upgrading but they always entice with "there are new things you should know".   He mentioned new phone lines for Owner Services.   

What are the new things they are talking about?   How do the presentations at LSR compare to Oceana Palms?  If we do one at LSR will we be ineligible for one at OP?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

I was just there a few weeks ago and they only offered 10k points. It might be lower if you have done one recently elsewhere.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

You can resort hop and do another presentation right away but not sure if incentive is the same.


----------



## Janette (Mar 7, 2013)

We have been told at Oceanwatch and Grande Ocean that we can only receive gifts every three months. You can go on the tour, but no points. No thanks!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

Janette said:


> We have been told at Oceanwatch and Grande Ocean that we can only receive gifts every three months. You can go on the tour, but no points. No thanks!



I think it is up to the marketing department at each resort. Lakeshore told me they would let me do a presentation and get 10K points even if I did one in Hawaii the day before. Marriott used to have a restriction governing all departments but it was lifted.


----------



## saturn28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The breakfast buffet at either is very good, but you get what you pay for. All the restaurants are good for that matter. Great sushi at the lobby lounge at JW. The lazy river at the JW is nice but in my opinion there isn't any reason to use it since Lakeshore is great too.
> 
> There are gators in the lakes but with the cool weather they may stay away.



While I was walking along the boardwalk, I saw a small gator today floating slowly about 10 feet off the shore. I could only see his eyes and the tip of his nose.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> While I was walking along the boardwalk, I saw a small gator today floating slowly about 10 feet off the shore. I could only see his eyes and the tip of his nose.



Assuming it is the same one I saw him a month ago. I also saw a 5-6 footer sunning on the shore of the lake just on the other side of Palermo on the way to the JW.


----------



## saturn28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Assuming it is the same one I saw him a month ago. I also saw a 5-6 footer sunning on the shore of the lake just on the other side of Palermo on the way to the JW.



Do you think there is any chance that one of these gators, like the one you saw on shore, would attack someone walking along the boardwalkat night.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 7, 2013)

saturn28 said:


> Do you think there is any chance that one of these gators, like the one you saw on shore, would attack someone walking along the boardwalkat night.



Not a chance. As in zero chance. Gators are not actually aggressive and do not "seek" people out to attack. They are afraid of people. Gator attacks do happen but they are extremely rare and are always defensive or at least partially defensive. Don't approach the gator and there is nothing to worry about. 

Those gators are very small by attack standards anyway but considering the power they have you don't want to pet one, even a very small one.

Florida probably averages only about 1 Gator death every 3 years and like I said it is usually coincidentally defensive. It is never a hunter vs prey situation.

Lighting on the other hand kills about 8 per year in Florida.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The lazy river at the JW is nice but in my opinion there isn't any reason to use it since Lakeshore is great too.





Quilter said:


> I asked about the JW and Ritz because sometimes there's talk that those properties are off limits during peak weeks.



even if off limits >
http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/Orlando/Spa/Faqs.htm >


> Spa Facility and Spa Pool use is for guests 18 years of age or older.
> A Spa Day Pass to access the Spa Facilities is required for guests without a Spa service: $30.00 for Resort Guests and $50.00 for Non-Resort Guests


not sure if they still have spa pool cabanas, off RC site, still here >
http://www.grandelakes.com/Cabanas-172.html

whereas pool cabanas say hotel guests/members >
http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Prope...ges/Detail/private_pool_cabana_experience.htm


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 8, 2013)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> even if off limits >
> http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/Orlando/Spa/Faqs.htm >
> 
> not sure if they still have spa pool cabanas, off RC site, still here >
> ...



The Spa is a completely different facility. It is separate from both the Ritz and the JW. It is connected to the entire complex but it is not part of the Ritz pool area.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 8, 2013)

that was my point (they sell daypasses to anyone)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 8, 2013)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> that was my point (they sell daypasses to anyone)



I see. It would be for the spa only though and for $50 it seems a silly waste since the spa pool can't beat Lakeshore's. In my opinion the value in the JW and Ritz being accessible is for the restaurants and they are always available. Point taken though.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I see. It would be for the spa only though and for $50 it seems a silly waste since the spa pool can't beat Lakeshore's. In my opinion the value in the JW and Ritz being accessible is for the restaurants and they are always available. Point taken though.



lakeshore is reasonable number of units (so far) compared to size of JW/RC, but spa pool is paid adults only..


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 8, 2013)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> lakeshore is reasonable number of units (so far) compared to size of JW/RC, but spa pool is paid adults only..



I suppose if someone really doesn't like kids, then "maybe" the $50 is worth it. I have babies so I just don't reside in that particular dimension. You are right though, until they continue the build on Lakeshore the pool stays very quiet.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 13, 2013)

Our train arrived today earlier than scheduled so we got to the property in time for an early lunch while we waited for our room to be cleaned.   Found a sunny table at Quench.   It has a very good menu.   Fish tacos, yum!   The temp was just under 60 so there were very few people at either the LSR pool or the JW.   As the day warmed up the people came out to have a good time in the sunshine.   We were told yesterday was messy rainy.   We spent more of our waiting time getting a good overview of all the properties and checking out the menus to the restaurants.   

This complex is beautiful and in tip top shape.   We did get a room in the Messina building on the garden side.   I reserved the smallest of the studios.   Beautiful and peaceful.   2nd floor so we can use the stairs to come and go.   No elevator. . .yea!   You know what I really like in this room?   The tub is a Kohler, extra long and very comfortable slant to the back for soaking.   Love, love the walkway that goes from the Ritz entry all the way to the sales gallery.   We did that tonight after dinner.   Didn't see any gators or snakes.   Some of the path lights are burnt out so it's a little creepy going through those dark spots.   Got to get ready for the bridge at OP (MPB). 

Went to the workout room tonight and found steam and sauna in the ladies locker room.   I've just got to find another woman who wants to do this with me.   Anyone here this week???  

There are so many possible activities.   First the LSR people give a good selection.   Then the Ritz has a good selection at the spa.   These cost $15 but reduce the daily use of the spa pool which is normally $30 for a guest.   Spa pool is free if you get a treatment.   As mentioned above it's not as big a pool as the one at LSR but it's pretty, quiet and attached to the Vitale Cafe.   This is a really nice property for a 4 night stay for these empty nesters.   Tomorrow it's supposed to be sunny again.   2 for 2.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 13, 2013)

You are in for some very nice weather. Tomorrow will be sunny but mildly cool but will hit the 70's Fri and low 80's Sat & Sun. Zero rain during your stay. You can't get much better weather.


----------



## NWL (Mar 13, 2013)

Quilter said:


> Our train arrived today earlier than scheduled so we got to the property in time for an early lunch while we waited for our room to be cleaned.   Found a sunny table at Quench.   It has a very good menu.   Fish tacos, yum!   The temp was just under 60 so there were very few people at either the LSR pool or the JW.   As the day warmed up the people came out to have a good time in the sunshine.   We were told yesterday was messy rainy.   We spent more of our waiting time getting a good overview of all the properties and checking out the menus to the restaurants.
> 
> This complex is beautiful and in tip top shape.   We did get a room in the Messina building on the garden side.   I reserved the smallest of the studios.   Beautiful and peaceful.   2nd floor so we can use the stairs to come and go.   No elevator. . .yea!   You know what I really like in this room?   The tub is a Kohler, extra long and very comfortable slant to the back for soaking.   Love, love the walkway that goes from the Ritz entry all the way to the sales gallery.   We did that tonight after dinner.   Didn't see any gators or snakes.   Some of the path lights are burnt out so it's a little creepy going through those dark spots.   Got to get ready for the bridge at OP (MPB).
> 
> ...



The Ritz spa had happy hour during the afternoon when we were there in January.  25% off all services.  I think it was from noon until 3pm but check with the spa.  It was not advertised.  We found out about it when we paid.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 14, 2013)

HI Quilter - just curious as to how long you had to wait to get in to your suite? We're going down to LSR in 5 weeks and this time we're on a really early flight out of Toronto - getting to Orlando at about 9:30 am. I figure we'll be at the resort by about 10:30 - 11ish and will be doing the same as you- hanging by the pool and having lunch there while we wait for our room to be ready.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 14, 2013)

We got here about 10:30 and were in our room by 2.   The front desk said everyone else with our room size had already checked in.   Whether they were also waiting by the pools I don't know.   As I mentioned, there's a nice locker room above the check-in desk that you could use for changing into pool clothes.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 14, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> HI Quilter - just curious as to how long you had to wait to get in to your suite? We're going down to LSR in 5 weeks and this time we're on a really early flight out of Toronto - getting to Orlando at about 9:30 am. I figure we'll be at the resort by about 10:30 - 11ish and will be doing the same as you- hanging by the pool and having lunch there while we wait for our room to be ready.



A lot of Marriott resorts have a complimentary changing room with lockers, and the front desk will hold your luggage until check-in if you want to use the pool.  This works on check-out days too!

Beautiful property!  We stayed there in November in a 3BR townhome facing the lake.  Everything was just perfect!  LSR has the most comfortable chaise lounges on the patios that I've ever used.  Hope you all have a wonderful stay.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 14, 2013)

That is my favorite unit at Lakeshore. Nice 



1st Class said:


> A lot of Marriott resorts have a complimentary changing room with lockers, and the front desk will hold your luggage until check-in if you want to use the pool.  This works on check-out days too!
> 
> Beautiful property!  We stayed there in November in a 3BR townhome facing the lake.  Everything was just perfect!  LSR has the most comfortable chaise lounges on the patios that I've ever used.  Hope you all have a wonderful stay.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 14, 2013)

1st Class said:


> A lot of Marriott resorts have a complimentary changing room with lockers, and the front desk will hold your luggage until check-in if you want to use the pool.  This works on check-out days too!
> 
> Beautiful property!  We stayed there in November in a 3BR townhome facing the lake.  Everything was just perfect!  LSR has the most comfortable chaise lounges on the patios that I've ever used.  Hope you all have a wonderful stay.



Thank you for the information. This year we're on the dreaded 6:30 a.m. flight - ugh. But only until we get to the airport and then its vacation mode!  Once we pass through security - that's when the vacation begins!!

We love LSR - we own a 3 bed unit there but have never opted to stay in a townhouse. The only time we used the full 3 bedrooms we were in Messina on the top floor facing the pool and LOVED, LOVED, LOVED it.

So far I have 3 of our 4 tee times booked. Soooo looking forward to golf ....theres still snow on the ground here. :whoopie:

Whenever we go to Orlando we look forward to our visit to Roy's for dinner. Anyone have any recommendations for a good steak restaurant that wont cost a fortune?

Carol


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> Whenever we go to Orlando we look forward to our visit to Roy's for dinner. Anyone have any recommendations for a good steak restaurant that wont cost a fortune?
> 
> Carol



If you are a Costco member, you could hit the Costco and buy some steaks to grill up at the resort. You could also add a prepared side that they sell and have a great meal, or two. This is our plan for Hawaii in November. Tastes so much better when you make it yourself, though it may not be for everyone as going out is so much easier.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Mar 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If you are a Costco member, you could hit the Costco and buy some steaks to grill up at the resort. You could also add a prepared side that they sell and have a great meal, or two. This is our plan for Hawaii in November. Tastes so much better when you make it yourself, though it may not be for everyone as going out is so much easier.



Good idea. We are Costco members and that's where we buy our big thick strip loins for BBQ season. 

But I'd still be interested in whether there is a good steak place where you don't have to pay Ruth's Chris prices.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> Good idea. We are Costco members and that's where we buy our big thick strip loins for BBQ season.
> 
> But I'd still be interested in whether there is a good steak place where you don't have to pay Ruth's Chris prices.



It's really impossible to get a great steak at a bargain price. Good beef is expensive. Flemming's might run a little cheaper than Ruth's Chris and is similar in caliber. Flemming's is owned by the same company that owns Roy's, Bonefish Grill, Carrabba's, and Outback. I would never choose it over Ruth's Chris though.

If you really want low prices I would go with Lone Star Steakhouse or Outback. There are plenty of tourist trap restaurants in Orlando that have low quality food and high prices. At least with the chains you know what to expect.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 15, 2013)

NWL said:


> The Ritz spa had happy hour during the afternoon when we were there in January.  25% off all services.  I think it was from noon until 3pm but check with the spa.  It was not advertised.  We found out about it when we paid.



Thanks for the note.  I checked this morning and the happy hour is just on Tuesdays.   You were lucky if you booked the right time on the right day.  

We're having lunch at the spa restaurant.   The menu prices are comparable to those at Quench and Blossoms.   

At the spa gift I asked about a tub of cream.  The clerk said to rub it on spots that are sore or achey.  I said at my age I could bathe in it.   I wanted to try a bit of the tester on my knee.  She got out a sample cup with lid so I could take some back to the room and also suggested the Biofreeze and gave me a sample of that too.  Nice.  

Then the waitress brought me a selection of teas to choose from and told me to take a couple.   I smell like peppermint and menthol and am Jasmine mellow.  Haven't even had the massage yet.  That's tomorrow. 

I'm really loving the location of our room.   The garden side of Messina is very peaceful.   It's was cool and breezy yesterday.   Our balcony is sheltered from the wind and gets sun from the late morning until late afternoon.   In the summer I suspect it would be too hot but it's perfect for this weather.

What boggles my mind every time I walk by is the zip line location.   It has ruined the views from the water side of the Palermo building.   The view has been blocked by a wall of bamboo that is so close to the building no sunlight gets through.  The only rooms with light or view are on the top floor.    There hasn't been a single person using the structure since we've been here.  What a waste.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2013)

The zip line is 3rd party and not Marriott. Not sure if it was Marriott's idea to have it there but it is silly. It is reserved for Marriott scheduled guests during the week and open to the public on the weekend. It gets very little use. Very much a waste of space and scenery. It doesn't even fit the profile of the Grande Lakes property in the least.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 15, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Very much a waste of space and scenery. It doesn't even fit the profile of the Grande Lakes property in the least.



That was my impression too.   Everywhere the grounds here are so expertly designed and landscaped.   Very tranquil.   Then, boom, you wander across this vast expanse of mulch, lumber and emptiness. 

On a brighter side, we signed up for the stretch class at the Spa yesterday.   We were called and told it was cancelled.   Then today we reserved the Aqua Cardio at the Spa.   It was just the 2 of us and they comp'd the charge to apologize for canceling the class yesterday.   We were the only 2 in the pool so afterwards we hung around to swim and do the hot tub.   After spending $40+ for lunch we wanted a less pricey dinner.   The Bleu Bar at the JW had a blackened snapper burrito that was plenty generous to split.   Sunset dinner by the lakeside.   This place is beautiful.   It helps that there's also a sweet spot in the weather system.


----------



## NWL (Mar 15, 2013)

My impression of Lakeshore is it is an upscale family resort.  IMO, that's why they have 3 bedroom villas and town homes.  The zip line area was used by teens while we were there.  The water slide was used by kids and teens.  The facilities at the JW and the Ritz are for mom and dad.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 16, 2013)

NWL said:


> .  The facilities at the JW and the Ritz are for mom and dad.



And conferences.  Both hotels seems loaded with them this week.


----------



## TF865 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am so excited for my parents -snagged them a 2 bedroom on a get away for $700 for the week! My two sisters are joining them but I can't go and am jealous! I am only consoled by the fact that I will be ay the Surf Club in three weeks! I WILL get to Lakeshore one day though


----------



## Quilter (Mar 16, 2013)

tfranklin said:


> I am so excited for my parents -snagged them a 2 bedroom on a get away for $700 for the week! My two sisters are joining them but I can't go and am jealous! I am only consoled by the fact that I will be ay the Surf Club in three weeks! I WILL get to Lakeshore one day though



Don't forget to remind them about the 25% off on spa services on Tues. at happy hour.   We arrived on a Wed. and leaving on Sun. so it never would have applied to us.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 17, 2013)

Last full day at LSR was yesterday.  Lomi lomi (sp) massage was great.  Spa pool was busy in the a.m. But just like the day before most people were leaving around 4.   The workout room at the villas is smaller but I liked it better because it wasn't as busy and had better selection of channels for the individual t.v.'s.   

We had dinner at Citron.   I asked a server if the salad came from Primo 's organic garden.  Some of their items come from there but others come from Marriott's organic farm not far from the resort.  Whispering Farm.  They give tours of the farm and hold events there.   I asked about what practices the golf course did for environmental care.  He wasn't sure but said the water area by the resort is the headwater for the Everglades.   They also do guided tours through the wild area by the golf course.


----------



## Mamianka (Mar 21, 2013)

NWL said:


> My impression of Lakeshore is it is an upscale family resort.  IMO, that's why they have 3 bedroom villas and town homes.  The zip line area was used by teens while we were there.  The water slide was used by kids and teens.  The facilities at the JW and the Ritz are for mom and dad.



Today is our last full day at LSR.  We are in a 1BR side of a lockoff, in the Palermao building, and would not want to be in this same unit again.  Yes, the resort is very nice, and our uit is very quiet - we face the deserted zipline (not one person used it in all the time we were here to see or hear them.  However, our complaint is the bedroom, which is so small, you have to step outside to change your mind.  The center room with the kitchen (which I found cramped - 2 people cannot pass each other in there) has an enormous dining table with 6 huge and really heavy chairs - 2 counter stools, three armchairs, 2 hassocks, and a sofa.  On the patio, there is a table with 4 choirs, and two upholstered chairs and an ottoman. In the bedrom, there is an upholstered chiar and ottoman, but the WORSt is that there is a desk tothe right of he bed, instead of a nightstand, and if anyon sits at that desk , using the computer let say - then the other person CANNOT get in or out of the bathroom, but must use the other door, and go thru the foyer, kitchen, dining area, livin room - and back into the bedroom.  so - last count - 2 people,  nineteen chairs, four hassococks/ottomans  and a sofa.  No closet in the bedroom - armoire.  Cannotopen the drwaers in the one nightstsand unless you shoe he upholstered bedroom chair into the drapes.  If you have time to lok at the floor plans on the DC sites and the hotel site, youwil see wht I mean - someody planned this on a computer, and did not realize that chairsblock doors, and people actually MOVE chairs to sitin them, further cutting donw on walk space.  Yes we would consdier returning here - but on in ANOTHER configuration of rooms.  Oh - and just try to fing an outlet that will allow you to plus in things you need - unless of course, youwant o themwith a foot on the sink in the kitchen island.  Outlets in strange places - and none in expected places. Wh designed this???

M


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 21, 2013)

Quilter said:


> He wasn't sure but said the water area by the resort is the headwater for the Everglades.   They also do guided tours through the wild area by the golf course.



The water you see is not the headwaters but it is very close. The lakes themselves are retention waters. The headwater that flows south is only about 2,000 ft to the west. It is very narrow and not very visible. It is just on the other side of the lake that is on the other side of the golf course. There is another one that flows by the south side of the course and intersects the one to the west. They snake all over but you hardly know they are there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> Today is our last full day at LSR.  We are in a 1BR side of a lockoff, in the Palermao building, and would not want to be in this same unit again.



Was your stay from an II exchange? If so, what was the II unit code for the 1BR unit that you are confirmed in to? I am missing that code for Lakeshore Reserve. I think it may be TOMV but want to confirm. Thanks.


----------

